# Pregnancy and Flying



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,I have a question for everyone who is pregnant or has been pregnant. My husband and I want to take a trip to Portugal in August to visit my parents. We also want to start trying to have a baby sometime before then. Does anyone know the risks of flying while pregnant? Would it be unwise to do this? When would be the best time to fly if it is okay to fly while pregnant? This flight will be a long one (8-10 hours).Any advice would help a lot - Thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://health.yahoo.com/health/centers/pregnancy/229.html


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

Kmottus -THANK YOU SO MUCH. I have been searching and searching. I did find one article that talked about the lack of oxygen in flight and how that could be a risk. Have you heard of anything like this? Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I looked up a couple of sites...that is a concern mostly with small unpressurized aircraft, not the big commercial planes.K.


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

Do you have any of sites that you found? I always like to look into things well along with asking my doctor. Thanks again.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'll see if I can pull them back up. http://www.bupa.co.uk/health_information/h...ncy/flying.html


> quote:It might be unwise to visit places that carry the risk of diseases such as malaria, or to visit high altitude locations or fly in un-pressurised aircraft. This is because the potential lack of oxygen can put a strain on your heart and lungs, and make you feel dizzy or faint.


 http://www.birth.com.au/class.asp?class=6720&page=1


> quote:In the past, there were concerns that women (and their babies) might not receive enough oxygen during air flights. This can be the case for small, non-pressurized planes (and you are advised not to fly in these during pregnancy unless absolutely necessary). However, during a commercial flight a lack of oxygen is highly unlikely, unless the cabin pressure unexpectedly decreases. Even then, jets are equipped with individual passenger and staff oxygen supplies to ensure you receive sufficient oxygen. Studies looking at altitude physiology for pregnant women during flight have shown that babies receive the normal amount of oxygen they require on commercial flights


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank you so much - you have helped out a lot!!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I flew when pregnant with my second child within the US. I was four months pregnant and it was a five hour flight. I flew home for my brother's high school graduation by myself with my then ten month old daughter. Keeping her entertained was the hard part lol.


----------

